

Ask HN: good startup internal wiki / info repository? - BadassFractal

Hello folks,<p>my team and I have been struggling since day 1 with keeping information all in one place and formatting it in such a way that it would be accessible to every developer and the important parts were immediately obvious. We started with a shared OneNote notebook hosted on SkyDrive, and that's been somewhat painful so far (especially given having to pay for Office), even though I realize it can be made to work.<p>What we really need is some sort of team dashboard where all of the team's progress is visibly shown, questions are asked, deadlines are made clear and links to guides are placed (stuff like "Start here if you're new to the project"). We're considering moving to Evernote simply because it's free and available on all platforms, but that's still a very OneNote-like experience.<p>I wonder if we wouldn't benefit from a real wiki.. We're all GitHub users and thus perhaps we should use their embedded wiki, but I'm somewhat concerned with having all of our knowledge stuck there with possibly no way of easily pulling it out. Also mediawiki is cool, but it'd have to be hosted somewhere and its setup is manpower we might not have at this stage.<p>What would you recommend? What has worked great for your teams?<p>Thanks!
======
revorad
I set up a simple wordpress blog in my old job. It was quite easy to use and I
could find anything I wanted using the search. If I had to do it again, I'd
probably use a Wiki for canonical info, and the blog for more casual comments
and long-form writing about why we did stuff the way we did it.

------
kamkha
37signals's suite of products (<http://37signals.com>) is pretty good for what
you need. Basecamp can handle the progress/deadlines and questions, and
Backpack's a pretty good solution for sharing documents and such internally.

